# From Sketchup to Fusion 360



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

After using Sketchup for a number of years, I am experimenting with Fusion 360. My son works for AutoDesk, so that makes me a bit interested.

A few notes:

1) Fusion 360 has features that make precise a lot of things that are reeally convenient. The wide number of specific constraints alow you to do things precisely that would take a lot of fiddling with Sketchup.
2) I can see how Fusion 360 would be WAY better for CAD or 3D printin-still checking out if it is that much more convenient for standard woodworking.
3) I am not a Sketchup heavy user. I use it for designing projects, but I don't usually design the projects 100% of the way there. I don't usually put in mortise and tenons, for example. 
4) Sometimes in Sketchup I will do the design in such a way that it looks right, but isn't actually constructed correctly, ut it gives me a general idea of what I am going to do. With F360, I think you have to do it right. 
5) the programs are similar in purpose, but are very different in logic. 
6) I am going through the Fusion 360 for Woodworking from Udemy to learn.

I'm not convinced tha I should make the switch. We'll see. Anybody else experimenting or using Fusion 360?


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

I start with elevations in AutoCAD, then model in Fusion, and then cut list in Sketchup.

Generally, I dont like Sketchup. It's just so damn quirky. It has a low learning curve and most people can jump right in and start modeling but so many things that should be easy seem to be a bear in Sketchup.

Fusion has a much higher learning curve but it makes sense once you get going. The thing that slows me down with Fusion is when I try to do the whole thing parametrically. It can be tough to get everything to work together. But if you know the exact dimensions that you need it will go really quickly.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I forgot one feature I really like in F360: setting up user defined dimensions. If I decide to go from 60 to 72 inches high, the entire piece is automatically adjusted, or the like. This seems like a great feature for designing.

I think the biggest drawback is how much it relies on meaasurment, where sketchup is a hair closer to laying out by hand for some parts.

I have a question for users: how do you do irregular curves in F360? In Sketchup I could use the line and curve functions to lay out a curved line I liked.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Fusion 360: Get access to the only complete product development platform for only $495 per year.
Sketchup: Free 
I guess if serious CAD type person, maybe the ROI for Fusion/CAD is worth it. For infrequent uses… can't beat the Sketchup price tag.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Fusion 360 for hobbyist, cost: $0.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

F360, for me, is much better, and more intuitive once you understand it's shortcuts and methodology.

However….
The inability to Print is a terminal issue for me. I'll never get past the basics; never invest additional time in the F360 learning curve, without Printing capabilities.

MJCD


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Charles…you peaked my interest about a better way to go about things than Sketchup. So looked at the Fusion 360 page. Yep, can download free trial. But fine print said $495 per year. Is it like Sketchup where personal/hobby use is free?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> Charles…you peaked my interest about a better way to go about things than Sketchup. So looked at the Fusion 360 page. Yep, can download free trial. But fine print said $495 per year. Is it like Sketchup where personal/hobby use is free?
> 
> - Holbs


Fusion 360 for startups and hobbyists
Fusion 360 is the first 3D CAD, CAM, and CAE tool of its kind that connects your entire product development process in a single cloud-based platform that works on PC, Mac, and mobile devices.

Fusion 360 offers free use to qualifying startup and hobbyist makers through a simple 3-step activation process.

https://www.autodesk.com/campaigns/fusion-360-for-hobbyists


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't realize this. What's this about? Looks like there are some workarounds, but wonder why they wouldn't include print function?



> F360, for me, is much better, and more intuitive once you understand it s shortcuts and methodology.
> 
> However….
> The inability to Print is a terminal issue for me. I ll never get past the basics; never invest additional time in the F360 learning curve, without Printing capabilities.
> ...


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

For any US or Canadian military veterans, you can get the educational version of SolidWorks for $20/yr.

Wayne


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

> F360, for me, is much better, and more intuitive once you understand it s shortcuts and methodology.
> 
> However….
> The inability to Print is a terminal issue for me. I ll never get past the basics; never invest additional time in the F360 learning curve, without Printing capabilities.
> ...


Same here. That's also one of the reasons why I didn't care for the free online version of Sketchup. I tried just doing screenshots on my computer and printing those, but it never same out as well as just printing form a programs.

Luckily I found a download page on Sketchup that still had the old free downloadable programs that include printing and other functions that are now only available on the premium version of Sketchup.

I was excited to hear F360 had a free verions, but not print, no go. Wonder if there's other functions held back in the free version like Sketchup.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> The inability to Print is a terminal issue for me. I ll never get past the basics; never invest additional time in the F360 learning curve, without Printing capabilities.
> 
> MJCD


Well, of course you can print from Fusion 360, but like many of it's features it's not immediately obvious how to do it.

First, a disclaimer: I'm also new to F360, definitely not an expert.

What you can print to paper from F360 is drawings, i.e., blueprints. You create those in the Drawing workspace after you have made your model in the Model workspace. From the Model workspace you can print to a 3D printer since, of course, the Model workspace represents a 3D object.

While that sounds cumbersome, I just tried it and it's pretty slick. From this model:










I switched to the Drawing workspace and (easily!) made this drawing:










Sent it to the printer to be sure:


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

> Fusion 360: Get access to the only complete product development platform for only $495 per year.
> Sketchup: Free
> I guess if serious CAD type person, maybe the ROI for Fusion/CAD is worth it. For infrequent uses… can t beat the Sketchup price tag.
> 
> - Holbs


Fusion 360 is free to business that do less than $100k a year in revenue. It's the best licensing of any software I know of that isnt totally free.

Sketchup is $700 if you want the full featured software.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

clagwell:

Thanks for the follow-up, and the detailed how-to… I will try this.

MJCD


----------



## shawnn (Aug 30, 2014)

I have been a mechanical designer for decades and have used multiple 3D packages. I just started using Fusion 360 a little over a month ago. IMO it is AWESOME, extremely powerful and easy to learn if you have any prior experience; very much worth the learning curve for those who do not have prior 3D experience IMO. It is free for hobbyists and startups earning <$100k per year, I just got my free license last week. Unbelievable software at the full subscription cost, much less for free. CNC guys should love this software pkg.

FYI, Draftsight is free and fundamentally identical to Autocad for 2D drafting.

Charles A, there is a tutorial on creating surfaces, working on the reciprocating saw model, that may help you with irregular curves and general surfacing.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, Clagwell,


----------



## Plasmon360 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thumbs up for Fusion360.

I have been using it for a year now (free for me as a hobbyist). Much easy for me than sketchup.

Designed boxes, kids writing table, small toys etc. Now I am working on a router table storage.

It helps me design, render and create a part list and part layout.

I also like the parametric design features in F360, for example I have designed drawers (simple rabbet joints) that are a parametric so I can change the length, width and thickness, very easily and use in many projects.

I use an app called Mapboards to create the part list and part layout. It is 2 dollars, but worth every bit of it.

If your into CNC, F360 also has CAM section where you can generate tool paths.

There are pictures from my recent project designed in Fusion 360. It is storage cabinet under router extension wing on my table saw.

Design (Norm Abrams version modified for my requirements)










Realistic Rendering with wood appearance









Layout of parts on plywood (created by Mapboards app).









Parts list (created by Mapboards app)


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Plasmon360, that's dang impressive.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Charles, thanks for the thread, I went nuts a few weeks ago when my laptop was upgraded and lost my old version of SU, the web one really sucks. Another LJ got me to the Old Version download, but I didn't see a free version of 360. Fortunately it's still a bit too cold for outside work, will download and play for a bit.

Gotta love LJ's!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> F360, for me, is much better, and more intuitive once you understand it s shortcuts and methodology.
> 
> However….
> The inability to Print is a terminal issue for me. I ll never get past the basics; never invest additional time in the F360 learning curve, without Printing capabilities.
> ...


You can go into Drawing mode and prepare Professional looking Plans that can be printed…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I just got "turned on" to Fusion 360… and posted on the subject w/o investigating more on LumberJocks…

*You might be interested in what I have found... on Fusion 360... etc.*

Thank you!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Thumbs up for Fusion360.
> 
> I have been using it for a year now (free for me as a hobbyist). Much easy for me than sketchup.
> 
> ...


Plasmon360, that's dang impressive… YES!! Very COOL!
I will have to checkout that cutlist program! Thank you!
Most of my projects are so small, I wouldn't need a formal cutlist; BUT, it's good to know that it is THERE! 

Do you have a YouTube account where you have published on the subject?

Thank you!


----------

